# Steroid needles



## JamiePolish (May 9, 2010)

Is there any type of specific needle you should be using when injecting steroids? I went to my doctor and he tried to give me the same type heroin addicts use?


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Link below, very good, cheap and quick delivery.

http://www.ugm-supplies.com/


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

id use 23g to draw, and i use orange 25g 1" to pin


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Dom 1" to pin where ? lol

I use Green for glutes MASSIVE lol


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

How do you get on with the oranges mate? and where do you inject?


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

23g 1.25" blues to shoot anywhere.


----------



## JamiePolish (May 9, 2010)

He gave me 20 2ml syringes, 20 blue based needles and 20 alcohol swabs. He said its orginally for heroin users but im not so keen, should it be ok? on the back of the needles it has 23g


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Blues are quite commonly used for jabbing mate,greens for drawing but each person will differ. Did you say your doc gave you these? I didnt know it was possible to get from GP...


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Rossy Balboa said:


> Blues are quite commonly used for jabbing mate,greens for drawing but each person will differ. Did you say your doc gave you these? I didnt know it was possible to get from GP...


Agree, maybe you should have asked him to jab you as well


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

needle exchange or .. buy it from the net.. cheap got me self a big BOX lol


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree, maybe you should have asked him to jab you as well


Haha now that would be a good service from the GP


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i use orange 1" to inject quads, and ive injected others in glutes with them too. i could inject it into my glutes aswell if i could reach around. just takes a bit longer to shoot as the needle is thinnner


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

takes long to shoot .. even with blue lol .. green is good lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why? i dont want a big hole in me. oranges are fine.


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

whilst on conversation could someone tell me where abouts on the quad they inject, ive only ever done glutes or delts. quads seem easier than these as i can just sit down and do them


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Outer quad for me in the thickest part of the muscle. Sit down, tense quad to find best bit, relax quad and jab. check out ryokens quad injection thread, or go to www.spotinjections.com.


----------



## madmanc89 (Apr 6, 2010)

sizar said:


> Dom 1" to pin where ? lol
> 
> I use Green for glutes MASSIVE lol


what a loony. lol, them orrible fvckers look like they even hurt my multidose vials. can use them as pea shooters. haha i stick with green to draw, blue to jab and always in my glutes. if it aint broke, dont fix it


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

Yeh shooting with greens is not cool, just going to create bigger holes and maximise scar tissue build up. I use them only to draw, oranges for glutes and quads, greys for delts and pecs.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

mars1960 said:


> Outer quad for me in the thickest part of the muscle. Sit down, tense quad to find best bit, relax quad and jab. check out ryokens quad injection thread, or go to www.spotinjections.com.


I read *Ryokens* thread and it was very very helpful, must have read it about 12 times before I did my first injection and again everytime after just to make sure I did it right concerning area and procedure.

People said I was mad doing quad injections for my first cycle but I found it easy - least I could see what I was doing.

I used Greens to draw and Blues to inject (if this helps).


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Agree, maybe you should have asked him to jab you as well


lol

23g blues are fine. I have never gone in anywhere other than quads and glutes.


----------



## GMme (May 17, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> I read *Ryokens* thread and it was very very helpful, must have read it about 12 times before I did my first injection and again everytime after just to make sure I did it right concerning area and procedure.
> 
> People said I was mad doing quad injections for my first cycle but I found it easy - least I could see what I was doing.
> 
> I used Greens to draw and Blues to inject (if this helps).


Yeah same, For me it seemed like the most logical place to do it.. Its painless but can be shocking if you get a quad twitch.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

The colour of the needle top fitting indicates its thickness - gauge.

Greens are 21 gauge; blues are thinner 23 gauge; orange are thinner still 25 gauge.

Greens are usually preferred for easy drawing up, thinner blues and oranges for injecting to minimize wound size.

Some experienced guys use greens for both drawing up and injecting, some use blues for both.

It's perfectly OK not to change needles between drawing up and injecting if the needle has not been blunted. This reduces the chance of pathogens entering the system.

All needle gauges come in several different lengths.

It's best never to push a needle into the muscle all the way until the top fitting touches the skin, to avoid grinding into the wound any pathogens wiped up the needle as it's pushed in.

But to prevent gear coming back up the needle wound - "blow-back" - the needle tunnel needs to be about an inch long, and injection done slowly.

The needle tip should end up well into the fullest part of the muscle belly, but not too deep.

So if the muscle being injected is not thick, the needle may be inserted an inch at 45º, rather than at right angles to the skin.

So 1-1/4 inch needles are good for injecting any muscle site.


----------



## cellmore (Aug 26, 2008)

i use 23 g blues for drawing up and shooting (usually quads) : - easy


----------



## goonerton (Sep 7, 2009)

GMme said:


> Yeah same, For me it seemed like the most logical place to do it.. Its painless but can be shocking if you get a quad twitch.


Yeh I find quads probably most comfortable spot. But I always push needle in very slow , much slower than anywhere else . Sometimes take 30 secs to a min to get needle fully in before aspirating, but if I push in same speed as I do other places, I find I often get that painful feeling like hitting a nerve. So I never do quads if I`m in a hurry.


----------

